# Larry Brown...IS A MORON!



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

I hate the pistons, so this is not me being some bitter pistons fan. But i hate Larry Brown so much, he can not stand to stay in one place and could possibly be the most unloyal coach in the world. If you red some of his quotes, he said things like

"If i do end up coaching next year, it will be no one but the Pistons"

or

"If im not coaching Detroit, if i coach anywhere else, it would be for some small high school team no one has ever heard of"

He is actually such a disgrace how he turns his back on everyone, im glad some people are happy, but think about it, he left a championship squad for a team that is not even a positive for the playoffs. I dont hate the Knicks by any account, i actually enjoy them quite a bit, so im not being a Hater or anything, but why some people are so happy about this move, it disgusts me, Larry Brown is a selfish ******* who turns his back on everything, i hope your proud to have such a filthy sleeze on your team.

p.s IF YOU DO MAKE THE PLAYOFFS, ITS BECAUSE OF ONE PERSON, NATE ROBINSON!!!!! HE IS FRICKEN AWSOME!


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> I hate the pistons, so this is not me being some bitter pistons fan. But i hate Larry Brown so much, he can not stand to stay in one place and could possibly be the most unloyal coach in the world. If you red some of his quotes, he said things like
> 
> "If i do end up coaching next year, it will be no one but the Pistons"
> 
> ...



Oh well.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep, I'm proud to have Larry Brown coaching my team. Say what you want...the Pistons got what they deserve for dumping Rick Carlisle like a sack of garbage.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> He is actually such a disgrace how he turns his back on everyone, im glad some people are happy, but think about it, he left a championship squad for a team that is not even a positive for the playoffs. I dont hate the Knicks by any account, i actually enjoy them quite a bit, so im not being a Hater or anything, but why some people are so happy about this move, it disgusts me, Larry Brown is a selfish ******* who turns his back on everything, i hope your proud to have such a filthy sleeze on your team


Give the guy a break...its not like he wrote a "tell all" book about his team and betrayed his players trust...Now thats a disgrace.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> the Pistons got what they deserve


you are talking about the championship, right?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Lakerluny....*

Get yer nose in a newspaper sometime. The Pistons did not want LB back and they didn't want to fire him. It was a mutually agreed upon divorce. He sort of sealed his fate there with his "NY dream job" comments.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakerluny....*



alphadog said:


> Get yer nose in a newspaper sometime. The Pistons did not want LB back and they didn't want to fire him. It was a mutually agreed upon divorce. He sort of sealed his fate there with his "NY dream job" comments.


I think he sealed his fate by openly negotiating and interviewing with Cleveland.Rumor had it he was somewhat involved in future personel moves..

he was flat out fired.in fact they wanted him out so badly they agreed to let him coach elsewheres.....Larry orchestrated the whole thing...But he was ****ing fired


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Lakerluny....*



truth said:


> I think he sealed his fate by openly negotiating and interviewing with Cleveland.Rumor had it he was somewhat involved in future personel moves..
> 
> he was flat out fired.in fact they wanted him out so badly they agreed to let him coach elsewheres.....Larry orchestrated the whole thing...But he was ****ing fired


Joe Dumars had to talk the Pistons owner out of filling grivence charges against Larry before he was let go because of that whole Cleveland mess. As a Piston fan I am not sad to see him go. He's a great coach but he needs to atleast be somewhat professional with how he handles himself.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lakerluny....*



kamego said:


> Joe Dumars had to talk the Pistons owner out of filling grivence charges against Larry before he was let go because of that whole Cleveland mess. As a Piston fan I am not sad to see him go. He's a great coach but he needs to atleast be somewhat professional with how he handles himself.


what truly amazes me is that he got paid 7 million bucks to leave so he could get a raise....nice work if you can get it


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think someones still bitter over the 2004 finals where brown outcoached phil


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Lakerluny....*



truth said:


> what truly amazes me is that he got paid 7 million bucks to leave so he could get a raise....nice work if you can get it


The buyout has been rumored to be differant all over. I wouldn't be surpised if he acctually doesn't get that money now that he has a new job. That's just my guess but since he didn't have any restrictions on where and when he could coach again, I would suspect Detroit had something to gain from letting him sign ASAP. Just my 2 cents on it though.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> i think someones still bitter over the 2004 finals where brown outcoached phil



Yep.

Anyway, what are those Russian sandwiches you can get on 10th in the city... called. Proggi's? Or something like that? They come hot or cold. I want one but can't remember the damn name.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> i think someones still bitter over the 2004 finals where brown outcoached phil



No im ok with 3 championships in a row, 4 out of 5 years being the Western Conf champs, nice try thou.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> Larry Brown is a selfish ******* who turns his back on everything, i hope your proud to have such a filthy sleeze on your team.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You sure you not talking about Phil? You seemed a tad confused.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

el_Diablo said:


> you are talking about the championship, right?


 :no: Read the entire post correctly smarty pants.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Get used to it Knicks fans, some people will now hate you now solely because LB is your coach.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> I hate the pistons, so this is not me being some bitter pistons fan. But i hate Larry Brown so much, he can not stand to stay in one place and could possibly be the most unloyal coach in the world. If you red some of his quotes, he said things like
> 
> "If im not coaching Detroit, if i coach anywhere else, it would be for some small high school team no one has ever heard of"
> 
> ...




 Yeah I know what you mean man, hey speaking of which I hope Phil Jacksons latest book outlines Kobe's awesome rape technique. Lord knows I've been dying to get the inside track. Hopefully the book will give me the inside dirt on all the other players to as the come to terms with life, I mean who needs the sacred bond of coaching and trust when you've got Phil Jackson making up his own version of the national enquirer!


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Dude, you should thank your respective higher power that LB is coaching your Knicks.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> I hate the pistons, so this is not me being some bitter pistons fan. But i hate Larry Brown so much, he can not stand to stay in one place and could possibly be the most unloyal coach in the world. If you red some of his quotes, he said things like
> 
> "If i do end up coaching next year, it will be no one but the Pistons"
> 
> ...


Are you mentally retarded?!?!? Larry tried his best to stay in Detroit. He didn't turn his back, they FIRED HIM. I also am a Lakers fan and I must say don't hate on Larry just because you're angry because of the 2004 finals or some crap like that. Larry didn't choose to leave, he had to. Get your facts straight man.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

he doesnt turn his back on his teams, its not like he trades all his allstars to his next team before he leaves to go to it. how long the average coach in NBA stay? not even a year so he did twice the average. so who cares? its not football where u get a coach for 10 years or somethin.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Dude, you should thank your respective higher power that LB is coaching your Knicks.


Gracias Allah


Zeus, please fix Rebel Suns sarcasm detector. Shalom.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

_
By Jason Whitlock
Special to Page 2


To appreciate this column, you're going to have to first acknowledge you've been misled about what's really been transpiring between the Detroit Pistons and Larry Brown.

You think this sorry soap opera is another tale about Brown's wanderlust and double-dealing. Maybe you think it's a riff about his ailing body.

You're wrong.

Larry's history has played a role in this mess. But to understand how a team with back-to-back Finals appearances is likely to be playing next season for its third coach in four years, the truly enlightening factor is the Pistons' history.

Pistons owner Bill Davidson should share the blame for the turmoil in Detroit.
Pistons owner Bill Davidson, former Pistons president and current Palace of Auburn Hills president Tom Wilson, Pistons spokesman Matt Dobek and Pistons president Joe Dumars have so many media members (not all of them, but enough) in their hip pockets that I can't really blame you for being confused.

You've read the stories they've wanted you to read.

Larry Brown isn't loyal.

Larry Brown is a gigantic distraction.

Larry Brown's players don't believe in him.

Larry Brown wants to coach in New York.

Larry Brown wants to lead the Cleveland Cavaliers.

Well, today I'm going to share the other side of those stories, the side that Davidson, Wilson, Dobek and Dumars don't want you to read.

Larry Brown didn't ask me to share it. In fact, when I reached Brown Wednesday afternoon, he wouldn't discuss anything with me, on or off the record. Heck, the story I'm about to share is one Larry probably knows little about. He might even disagree with it.

Davidson and his right-hand man, Wilson, might be the most hypocritical, back-stabbing executives in all of sports. They could tutor Al Davis.

Brown isn't the first (or last) Pistons employee Davidson and Wilson have tossed under the bus once they've squeezed what they've wanted from him. Ask Isiah Thomas. Or Chuck Daly. Or Don Chaney. Or Rick Carlisle. Or Doug Collins. Or Jack McCloskey.

You think it's unethical or disloyal for Brown's agent to explore a management position in Cleveland while the Pistons are in the playoffs? You think Bill Davidson was justifiably offended?

Well, then, do you think it was unethical or disloyal for the Pistons to sew up a deal with Brown to replace Carlisle while the Pistons were wrapping up the 2003 regular season and playoffs?

Do some homework. Find out how Chuck Daly felt when Mr. D(avidson) hired Ron Rothstein as a radio color commentator during Daly's last season. Daly, who delivered two championships to Detroit, spent his final year on the Pistons' bench with his successor (Rothstein) looking over his shoulder and second-guessing him over the airwaves.

Oh, yeah, Mr. D and Wilson are all class. They demand loyalty and give none.

For weeks, we've heard constant reports about how Mr. D was "put off" that Brown flirted with Cleveland and spoke glowingly of his hometown Knicks. People reported these stories like they were some sort of crime against humanity.

If it was a crime, what kind of felony is it for an organization to make a habit of picking a coaching successor long before the end of the season when the coach in place hasn't yet been dismissed? The latest: Flip Saunders' name began to circulate among Pistons media puppets in February.

Around that same time, Wilson and Dobek began their assault on Brown's shaky reputation, trashing Brown to members of the media who couldn't wait to show how tough they are by beating up on a short-time employee.

Joe Dumars has constructed a great team in Detroit. But he's guilty in this Larry Brown mess as well.
A veteran Pistons reporter told me that when Wilson was president of the Pistons, Chaney and Collins suffered through similar assaults just before they were let go by sweet Mr. D. It was during this time that Detroit reporters tagged Wilson with the nickname "Teflon Tom" for his ability to avoid blame whenever the Pistons had to scrap one of his failed plans.

How did Teflon Tom become Mr. D's right-hand man? He oversaw the end of Mr. D's relationship with the greatest Piston of all time, Isiah "Zeke" Thomas.

Thomas was supposed to be a Piston for life. Late in Isiah's final season, the Pistons even held a Piston-for-life press conference for the man most responsible for Detroit's first two championships and the construction of The Palace. Isiah was supposed to get the kind of deal Magic Johnson has with the Lakers -- a piece of the organization, a fancy title and a fat check.

But guess who just happened to run into public-relations problems just before the deal was complete? And guess who benefited?

Zeke and Teflon Tom.

Yep, nasty rumors about Isiah, gambling and unsavory characters, as well as a premature leak of the news that Isiah was to be named president of the Pistons, "offended" Mr. D and ended their fairy-tale, father-son relationship.

Isiah was tossed out of the Pistons family, and Teflon Tom became president of the Pistons and The Palace. His official reign over the franchise ended when Dumars became the club's top executive. Wilson now operates from the shadows, but he and his flunkies are still highly effective.

Just ask Larry Brown.

_


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

Kitty said:


> :no: Read the entire post correctly smarty pants.


well, is that not what they got for firing carlisle and signing brown instead?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice find OAK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Look, LB is what he appears to be---he's high maintenance....a great "re-builder"...a guy who thrives on new challenges. He's a very big pain in the butt because he knows what he wants and he pushes other people along his plan. He's ultra talented and can command the ability to do what he wants, where and when he wants...at very lucrative compensation!!!

He left Philly when he felt he had "lost the team"---he didn't feel he could go further...he felt they needed a new voice and that he needed a new situation.

There are guys in the business world that thrive in very specifi situations---whether it's "cleanups" or "turn-arounds" or Mergers----they do what they do well and then find a bew place to do their specialty. They are not "on-going management" types. I think Larry is like that.

The Knicks are gonna be very different in about a year----and the big friction will be between the competing style of play and players that the two top basketball men envision. Larry and Isiah are gonna Drive each other Crazy!!!....Larry will win more arguments than he loses---and he will soon win more games than he loses, because that is what he does.......then........when he's gone as far as he could, or he and Isiah have fought beyond repair.....

....Larry will leave....the situation will be better and you might end up hating him---he's so good that you'll end up hating him because he's gone on his own time table.

That's the way it is.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

ERAFF said:


> Look, LB is what he appears to be---he's high maintenance....a great "re-builder"...a guy who thrives on new challenges. He's a very big pain in the butt because he knows what he wants and he pushes other people along his plan. He's ultra talented and can command the ability to do what he wants, where and when he wants...at very lucrative compensation!!!
> 
> He left Philly when he felt he had "lost the team"---he didn't feel he could go further...he felt they needed a new voice and that he needed a new situation.
> 
> ...


Nuff said,


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, better get good fast.. You only got two or three years with Brown. :laugh:


----------

